# 37 Excelsior



## larock65 (Sep 27, 2015)

Picked up this 37 Excelsior a few months back. I finally got it to where I like it. 
I will get it outside for some better photos soon.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesomeness......


----------



## sleepy (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome, gorgeous, sexy!


----------



## Dave K (Sep 27, 2015)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 28, 2015)

These are my favorite Schwinns... Hope to have one soon. Nice find


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 28, 2015)

larock65 said:


> Picked up this 37 C Model a few months back. I finally got it to where I like it.
> I will get it outside for some better photos soon.​





I love it.
I think the frame is B not C model...???
Does the C mod. tank fit this frame?
Schwinn experts clarify please​


----------



## Rich404 (Sep 28, 2015)

Now that's a cool bike!!

-Rich.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the good words! 
Not sure on the B or C Model myself Mark. Hopefully the Schwinn gods will chime in.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stick you fist in between the bars if you can rotate fully it's not a c., to me it doesn't look like a c model.. Here is one I had a real long Time ago long gone now.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 28, 2015)

It's a BC

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 28, 2015)

That turned out great!!


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 28, 2015)

totally dig it!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice original paint rehab.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cool soap n' saddle type colors.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's a few pics of the Shur-Spin as requested by Bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 28, 2015)

Thats a prototype!! Larock gets most of my prototypes. Lol!!


----------

